# TVR Sagaris - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This TVR Sagaris was brought to the unit for a "do what you can in a 7 hrs" detail. I was really looking forward to this detail but it was going to be challenge, not just with the time limit but all the lines and recesses etc.

And for a change it was absolutely belting down outside, great summer!!

This is the vehicle on arrival





































First I dealt with the wheels, I pre sprayed with G101, rinsed then snow foamed just the wheels, rinsed then sprayed with Smart Wheels, this was then worked in with valet pro brushes. I dont normally snow foam the wheels at this stage but they were really bad and I wanted to ensure no scrtaches where put into the wheels




























The vehicle was the snow foamed with Auto Brite Magifoam




























Window surrounds etc where worked with another valet pro brush and a weak mix of G101










Vehicle was then dryed inside and checked under the lights, The paint work was much worse than we first expected so I was worried about the outcome in such a short time. This isnt a vehicle (due to shape) you want to be going to town on to get it corrected quickly.

Here are a few before and after pics, I used Megs 105 and 205 on festool rotary then followed this with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate














































I then wiped down the vehicle with Car Pro Eraser










I then applied Auto Finesse Tough coat and moved on to wheels, tyres and exhausts, Zaino perfect tyre gloss was used on the tyres










Mint rims was chosen for the wheels










Mercury was used on exhausts










Here are a few finished pics.
































































Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Cracking result,especially in the time allowed. What a plethora of nooks and crannies!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice result considering the time you had Chris! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

great results considering time given. front end must have been a nightmare!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Real nice results especially in 7 hours!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Chris


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work and a nice little write up.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone and yeah the front was a concern. Just took time which i didnt have really


Chris


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

For only 7 hours work that's quite amazing!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks great even for seven hours. I bet you loooved all the vents lol


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Pics not working


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Nally said:


> Pics not working


There all fine here mate??

Chris


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice chris


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Great turnaround on my fav TVR!, Very well done, what was the LSP? :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

veb said:


> Great turnaround on my fav TVR!, Very well done, what was the LSP? :thumb:


Auto Finesse Tough Coat!!

Chris


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good dude and quick turn around!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning car, great job given the time scale


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work Chris, love these cars a lot


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Matt - great finish to that  can't wait for your skills on my beast!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Oops wrong person I just looked who the last post was!! Sorry stangaland it is


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

moono16v said:


> Oops wrong person I just looked who the last post was!! Sorry stangaland it is


I was very confused!! LOL

Chris


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work on a lovely car.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job on a beautiful car :thumb:.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

gorgeous result on possibly my fav car ever made..cheers for the pics mate!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers everyone


Chris


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice one mate. As soon as I read the title I thought 'that's gonna be tough lines/vent/openings...' lol

Would be good to see the lines under a nice finish.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive seen this car in our car park and thought it looked ok!! looks brilliant now


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Chris!! Stunning colour... 

Russ.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks again. It was a loverly colour, shame is was raining so heavy as they had a 60 mile trip home, gave them chance to see some nice beading tho?


Chris


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks cracking. Id defo have one of those......


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Looks cracking. Id defo have one of those......


Thank you and yeah they are ace, I got stuck in one for over an hour once as i couldnt sus how to start it or open the doors. Its not that hard really either I was just scared to press anything incase it ejected me out! LOL

Chris


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice job there


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

gb270 said:


> nice job there


Thank you!!

Chris


----------



## RSTsteve (Jul 28, 2010)

Great job, Stunning car


----------



## kyrenia (Jul 11, 2012)

V. Nice


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you, it really was a stunning car but hard work


Chris


----------

